# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Dọn sân... thượng: xilanh, rây trượt nhí, step, combo lung tung

## thanhhaitdt

Dọn sân thượng lồi ra tùm lum 
Giá bán chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển nhe ae.

Liên hệ Hải 09787885OO(HCM)

*Ms1: nhóm gồm: 
3 bộ có xilanh khí kết hợp trượt iko bản 7 sáng láng nằm trên miếng nhôm nho nhỏ có gắn 2 con cảm biến.

1 xi lanh khí mini có rây trượt nhỏ.

1 bộ rây trượt con lăn nhỏ xíu nằm trên 2 miếng nhôm nhỏ luôn hành trình 30.








$$$ giá: 200k


------''''""""------


*Ms2: nhóm gồm 

 1 cặp ray trượt iko bảng 10 dài khoản 90 có 4 con trượt mới cáu luôn.

 1 cây rây bảng 16 có 1 con trượt dài khoản 110 đẹp như mới.

Bộ combo trượt có rây nsk 1 cây 2 con trượt và 1 cây 1 con trượt gắn trên 2 cây nhôm y hình.








$$$ Giá : 300k.


-----""""----


Ms3: bộ rây con lăn như hình vuông 10mm, cây dài được 80 hành trình 100.




$$$$ giá : 200k.



------"""""""------


Ms4: bộ combo trượt gồm vitme phi 8 hay 10   bước 1,5 hành trình 65mm có sẵn bánh răng dây đai step 2 pha. Đi kèm có cái driver và mạch điều khiển như hình . Trên driver có 2 con L297 và 2 con L298 .
Phần đầu vitme làm trục trượt tròn còn áo đai ốc có phần làm chổ gắn con trượt tròn luôn nhe.




















$$$$ giá : 400k.

Tình hình tới đây trước nhe!

----------


## saudau

Mình lấy MS3 ray con lăn nha bác.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mình lấy MS3 ray con lăn nha bác.


 thanks bác.

Vậy là toàn bộ Ms1, ms2, ms3, ms4 xem như xong trong buổi sáng.

Có tinh thần và năng "lượng" về lục lội tiếp😊

----------


## cty686

Mã số 2 vỡ gạch thì để mình lấy nhé.

----------


## Tuancoi

Đang chờ bác chủ dọn tầng hầm. Xem có vũ khí hạng nặng ko?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

* Ms5: 

Cặp trượt tròn phi 16 dài khoản 330mm.
4 con trượt nằm trong cái áo cứng ngắt. Hàng của Đức còn sáng đẹp trượt êm không rơ.












$$$ Giá: 400K.



---""""----




* Ms6:
 2 bộ step motor size 57 dài 80 dòng 1.55A có cái khớp nối mềm luôn gắn sẵn mặt bích có luôn gối FK lổ bạc đạn 6mm.

 1 bộ gối FK như trên.

 2 cái mặt bích size 42 bằng sắt xi sáng bóng.













$$$ Giá: 450K.



----"""""---

* Ms7: 
 3 bộ trục quay lỗ cốt ra 12 lỗ cốt vào 12 lại thêm cái hạ bậc nữa cho lỗ cốt vào 5mm.



















$$$$ Giá: 400K.


-----""""-----


** Ms8: Nhóm 4 cây vitme
    1 cây vit bi phi 11 bước 5 ht 30 không rơ nhưng có ba vớ hay sao nên sượn nhẹ chưa xử lý. Có sẵn bạc đạn và tấm nhôm vừa lưng bạc đạn chỉ ép vô 1 tấm nữa là ra cái gối đỡ.

   1 cây vitme thường không có rơ phi 12 bước 2 dài 110 hành trình 38mm có áo gối bộ gá đầy đủ xem như combo mà thiếu trượt.

   1 cây vit thường không rơ dài 300 phi 10 bước 2.5 hành trình 190 . Có bạc đạn với pát nhôm ở đầu vít .

   1 cây vit thường thiếu đai ốc có gối đỡ đầu vit . Phi 12 bước 2 dài 230.














$$$ Giá: 300K.

----------


## Vuongcnc

> * Ms5: 
> 
> Cặp trượt tròn phi 16 dài khoản 330mm.
> 4 con trượt nằm trong cái áo cứng ngắt. Hàng của Đức còn sáng đẹp trượt êm không rơ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mã MS5 còn hàng ko anh, cho em cái địa chỉ

----------


## cty686

Mình lấy mã số 8 nhé.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hiện tại còn . Vui lòng sms giup mình nhe 09787885OO

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> mã MS5 còn hàng ko anh, cho em cái địa chỉ


Bác có qua thì sms mình chờ nhe. Tới chiều nhe bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Up 
Ms7: đã bán ( cần thơ)
Ms8: cty686 gạch.
ms6: ...4**6 gạch.
ms5: vuongcnc gạch

----------


## Vuongcnc

> Bác có qua thì sms mình chờ nhe. Tới chiều nhe bác


vậy thì em bó tay rồi, em tận thủ đức đi làm về muộn chỉ rảnh cn ah. vậy ai cần bác để cho họ đi bác. thank bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

* Ms9: 
  3 xi lanh khí nén vuông : 60 dài 140 hành trình 100; vuông 50 dài 110 hành trình 70; 50x30 dài 110 hành trình 60

 1 xi  lanh tròn phi 22 dài 180 hành trình 100 

 2 cái xi lanh nhỏ trong đó có 1 cái có cái khuôn để cắt dây đồng nhỏ từ 1.5 mm.

  2  cụm van selenoid khí nén nữa.
Toàn hàng của SMC japan còn ngon lành






$$$ Giá: 400k.


----""""-----

* Ms10: 
1 thanh tấm sắt có rãnh có con trượt như hình có con trượt nhỏ nữa.

Mấy thanh rây thiếu con trượt còn sáng .

Mấy trục quay nhỏ xinh có bạc đạn 2 đầu , bánh răng nho nhỏ.













$$$ Giá: 200k.

----"""""----

*** Ms11: 
  Cây thước quang của Heidenhain  kích thước ngoài dài 420x120x75 . Vỏ hộp nhôm to dày cứng.
 Tình hình không biết em nó dùng ra sao nhưng đem làm cái trượt tròn đầy đủ áo gối cứng quá phi tròn khoản 20. Vị trí gắn chế vít me cũng tiện lợi.(nếu không có nhu cầu làm thước quang hay bị hư).

Cây này nặng 9kg.

























$$$ Giá bán 800k.


Trưa làm vài cái combo nữa...

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ae đã gạch đá thì tranh thu sớm nhe. Còn tập trung moi móc ra bán thứ khác nữa

----------


## cty686

mình chuyển oline khác ngân hàng khác thành phố không biết bác chủ nhận được chưa?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*Ms9:  
    3 xi lanh khí nén vuông: 60 dài 140 hành trình 100  ;    50 dài 110 hành trình 70 ; 50×30 dài 110 ht 60.

   1 xi lanh tròn phi 22 dài 180 hành trình 60.

    2 xi lanh nhỏ trong đó có 1 cái dính luôn cái khuôn cắt dây đồng nhỏ hơn 1.5

   2 cụm van selenoid.








$$$ Giá : 400k.



----""""----



* Ms10: 

Tấm sắt có rãnh mang cá có con trượt bằng thau luôn.  Dầy khoản 10mm dài 300 ngang 52.

   3 cây rây dẫn hướng mất con trượt.

   Mấy cái trục xoay mini toàn là có bạc đạn 2 đầu hết nhe ae.












$$$$ Giá: 250k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

* Ms11:
 Cây thước quang Hiệu Heidenhain Germany.
Kích thước ngoài 410x120x75. Vỏ hộp nhôm cứng vững cả bộ nặng 9kg.
 Bên trong là hệ thống quang học chi đó.
Không dùng làm thước quang thì em nó cũng là 1 bộ trượt tròn phi gần 22 áo gối đầy đủ cũng rất tiện để gắn vitme làm combo.




















$$$$ Giá : 800k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> mình chuyển oline khác ngân hàng khác thành phố không biết bác chủ nhận được chưa?


Vừa chuyển viettel . Mã : 0379451847

----------


## thanhhaitdt

* Ms14: 
 Cặp step 2 pha của Superior electric (USA). Type M093-FD-8504E , size 86 thân dài 130mm , dòng 3.5A , nặng 3,7kg. Cốt ra 10mm
 Có encoder mà 1 vỡ 1 sút mối hàn.
Xem như 2 em step 2 pha bình thường nhe.











$$$ Giá: 800K.


-----""""""------



* Ms15: 

   1 em Step 2 pha Vexta C7203-9212E              có encoder 400P/R vì vậy 1step em nó 0.9°. Size 57 dài 75.

   1 em Step 2 pha có encoder hàng Superior electric (USA).
Size 57 dài 75 dòng 1,6 A  encoder 200P/R












$$$ Giá: 300K.

-------::""""::--------------


* Ms16: 
    Lọc nguồn japan

 6 cục 3A
 3 cục 1A
  1 cục 1A
 1 cục 6A
 1 cục 10A












Giá: 300K.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tình hình như sau:
 Ms2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9: đã bán.
những em còn lại chưa ai mua nhe ae.

----------


## cty686

M1 còn không? còn thì mình lấy.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tiếp tục: 

* Ms17: 
  Cặp trượt tròn phi 13 dài 495 có tất cả 4 con trượt, trượt êm nhẹ.
Áo gối đầy đủ nhe ae .






.


$$$ Giá: 400K.


--------""""""---------


* Ms18: 
 1 cây duy nhất trượt tròn phi 16 của Star (Germany) 660 . Áo gối đủ đầy, sáng đẹp lán mịn trượt êm ái.










$$$$ Giá bán 400k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ms18 đã bán

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Up ms1,2,3,4,6,7,8,9
17, 18 đã bán

----------

